# 22-250 vs. 243 for yote hunting



## Ndwildman

I was wondering about your opinions are about these gun for coyote hunting. i want a long range flat shooting gun. which i heard the 250 is but i also hear 243 is good to. i have 2 223's one bolt one ar15 and i just want to get something a bit bigger


----------



## the professor

both are great choices. Personally, after shooting plenty of critters, with both, I sold my .22-250 and chose to rebuild my .243.

http://www.hornady.com/images/ballistic ... charts.pdf

One of many ballistics charts on the web. Gives you an idea of what some of the different calibers are capable of.


----------



## C4L

243 if you're really looking to reach, it will also give you more punch at arms length. Shouldn't plan on it being a fur friendly round though. 
How far are you planning on reaching and how much time are you willing to put into being accurate at that range?

If you are really planning on killing coyotes at 600+, I hope you're out shooting at 600+ every weekend, or at least a couple times a month. You're looking at a roughly 6" kill zone, it isn't as simple as "oh hornady says my bullet only drops 30" so I'll just hold over top."

I shot Fclass this summer and it taught me something, I don't have any business shooting at coyotes at/over 600 yards, I may hit 5/10 or even better, but that means I'm wounding and educating the other so many, that isn't ethical, TO ME. I aim to change this soon, but for now, I know my limits.

All I ask is that you know yours, it's easy to get lost in the thought of coyotes being worthless so it doesn't matter, I believe there is more respect to be paid than that. 
Other than that, good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have used both, and they are very close. As for the 243 not being fur friendly, that's B.S. Use the right bullet and it's fine. I very rarely get an exit hole. At 400 yards I have to aim about 8" high. Maybe a little less wind drift with the 243, but more fps. with a 22-250. Your 223 should do almost anything these guns would do.


----------



## Ndwildman

C4L said:


> 243 if you're really looking to reach, it will also give you more punch at arms length. Shouldn't plan on it being a fur friendly round though.
> How far are you planning on reaching and how much time are you willing to put into being accurate at that range?
> 
> If you are really planning on killing coyotes at 600+, I hope you're out shooting at 600+ every weekend, or at least a couple times a month. You're looking at a roughly 6" kill zone, it isn't as simple as "oh hornady says my bullet only drops 30" so I'll just hold over top."
> 
> I shot Fclass this summer and it taught me something, I don't have any business shooting at coyotes at/over 600 yards, I may hit 5/10 or even better, but that means I'm wounding and educating the other so many, that isn't ethical, TO ME. I aim to change this soon, but for now, I know my limits.
> 
> All I ask is that you know yours, it's easy to get lost in the thought of coyotes being worthless so it doesn't matter, I believe there is more respect to be paid than that.
> Other than that, good luck and good hunting.


not quiet 600 yards but 400. i have shot alot at 400 with my deer rifles and it seems to be a good shot for me. but of course i cant use my 300 ultra mag :lol: which i can hit targets out to 984 yards is farthest shot i took. im a good shot but not the best. farthest id feel comfortable is 400-475 to make sure i can take a good shot on the animal and kill it quickly.


----------



## Ndwildman

Kelly Hannan said:


> I have used both, and they are very close. As for the 243 not being fur friendly, that's B.S. Use the right bullet and it's fine. I very rarely get an exit hole. At 400 yards I have to aim about 8" high. Maybe a little less wind drift with the 243, but more fps. with a 22-250. Your 223 should do almost anything these guns would do.


yeah im kinda getting sick of the same old same old and it an excuse for me to get a new gun :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack

.22-250 for fur. .243 for body count. .243 can be "ok" on fur, but its tricky.

Tough to beat a 250 for a fur gun. But the .243 is a nice multi-purpose caliber.


----------



## farmerj

chevy


----------



## Ndwildman

farmerj said:


> chevy


nope Dodge :stirpot:


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have been contemplating a .243 DPMS for yotes, and something I can still shoot deer with. Do any of you think the 58 grain Hornady V-max rounds would beat up the fur?? I wouldn't think it would.


----------



## duckp

The 243 is tough on fur with most loads and bullets.The 58 Vmax being one of them.If you reload can make a huge difference.Other than that,I'm with BBJ.(and I use one or the other nearly every day.)


----------



## coyote sniper

I have had good luck with the 58gn vmax so far shot 3 yotes with it 2 had no exit and the other had about a quarter sized exit. I sure can't complain about it. I have them going about 3700fps.


----------



## Waterfowler40

I would go with the 243 i use it for coyotes, and haven't ever had a problem with the fur.


----------



## coyotesbadday

Never used a 22-250 I use a 243 heavy bullet minimum expansion.small hole


----------



## kdog

Kelly H,

Could you tell me the bullet and load info that works for you in the 243 - which bullet/load for coyotes, and which bullet/load for deer? (sorry about the thread hi-jack)

Thanks in advance,
KD


----------



## C4L

Anybody doing any killing with the 115gr dtac in their 243?
The ballistics of this combo almost make me want to buy a 243 and start reloading.


----------



## xdeano

not the 115 dtac but a 105 berger hunting vld and i'll be trying the 105 berger hybrid here pretty quick, it has a better bc then the 115g dtac. I know one guy who's using the 115 dtac in a 6xc and they work excellent.

xdeano


----------



## kdog

xdeano,

What has been the result (with regard to pelt damage) when using the Berger 105 VLDs on coyotes?

Thank you in advance,
KD


----------



## xdeano

I end up with about a quarter size hole on broadside shots and if i shoot them quartering it's about a fifty cent size hole. length wise they will eat them most times.

I'm using the Hunting VLD (BC 532). They do a decent job, not exactly the best fur round but it isn't a 105g Amax where you'll be picking both halves up when you're done. The 85g spitzer and slower velocities work pretty well though for that. I'm just interested in dead coyotes. The heavier jacketed target vld may work well if you want a smaller hole. They'll do more of a pass through.

xdeano


----------



## kdog

Thank you xdeano,

I have the 105 VLD Hunting bullets, so thats good news on how they perform. I am also looking for a input on the best choice of a fur-friendly lighter bullet for the 243AI if anyone has experience with them. I have a box of the 87 gr Vmax to try, but have no idea if they will cause a huge entrance or exit on coyotes.

Thanks again, KD


----------



## xdeano

I've shot the 87g vmax and they do some big damage. Best smaller grain round for a 243 that i've found that does a decent job on fur is the 85g Sierra Spitzer (1520). Or the 85g Sierra HPBT (1530). I also had good luck with the 87g Hornady HPBT (2442).

You can use them as a short range deer round also if you feel the need. I had good luck with the 85g spitzer and 87g match on deer.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack

The 87 grain Vmax is NASTY.

The next person I hear that calls the 87 grain V-max's fur friendly, im gonna ask if they process their own coyotes. If they dont, im gonna tell em to shut the hell up!


----------



## xdeano

They definitely aren't fur friendly, but they strike like lightning, and I'm not saying they don't hit the same spot twice.

They work well on prairie dogs though. 

xdeano


----------



## kdog

Thanks guys,

That will save me from wasting my time (and barrel) with the Vmax. I may opt to just use the 105 Berger VLDs for both deer and the occasional coyote.

KD


----------



## bearhunter

the 87 grain V-max is a GREAT fur round oke: :thumb:


----------



## xdeano

:rollin:

KD, the Berger "Hunting" vld was bergers old target VLD before they thickened up the jackets and they have a little better bc than the new target VLD. A cowork of mine said that if he knows that he has a beautiful coyote in a place that he wants to keep for a wall tanner he said he'll use the target VLD, he says that it just punches a nice little hole all the way through. Penciling. The 105's require a 8 twist, but i'm sure you already knew that or you wouldn't be thinking about shooting them.

xdeano


----------



## kdog

xdeano,

Yes, I have an 8 twist Krieger already ordered. Greg Tannel will be putting the 243AI together for me. After reading your input, I am wondering 2 things; If the Berger target 105 would act just like a FMJ, and possibly not kill cleanly with a less than perfect hit? Also, if the target bullet does work well (kill cleanly), then the new 105 hybrid bullet with it's great BC should be the way to go?

I appreciate any input.....thank you,
KD


----------



## xdeano

I've not used the 105g target VLD's but i'd imagine they should work similar to a smk or lapua or even the hunting version as far expansion. I'd say that they'll give you a quarter size exit. I shot a coyote in the guts at 200yds accidently the wind cut and I wasn't watching the wind. It went probably 75yds and tipped over. It had a hold about the size of a 50 cent piece in the soft thin belly tissue. So even with a crappy shot they still tip over. I'm guessing that the Hybrid will do the same thing. I'll let you know when I get my box in the mail. I'm hoping that it'll be here soon.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack

bearhunter said:


> the 87 grain V-max is a GREAT fur round oke: :thumb:


What? You got a 6mm-.204 too?!?!?!

Moving up in the world, from a rice spitter to a pea popper! oke: :lol:


----------



## xdeano

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

